# Friendly



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

Curious how many of you have chickens that will fly up and sit on you. I've had some that would in the past but mostly no. I get them as chicks and socialize with them, or at least I think I do. Meanwhile a friend of mine, who has never had chickens, just bought some that were about 12 weeks old. He said the minute he sits down they're all over him. Beginners luck? I'm jealous


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Could be the breed. Some are way more human friendly.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is the secret. Tiny pieces of bread. Once they get excited about it, make them jump on you to get it. Try not to pet them until they squat for you around 16-20 weeks. Then they don't mind. That's the secret.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

seminolewind said:


> This is the secret. Tiny pieces of bread. Once they get excited about it, make them jump on you to get it. Try not to pet them until they squat for you around 16-20 weeks. Then they don't mind. That's the secret.


Thank you for that tip!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I think the breed matters most.Go for docile breeds like Cochins and hold them and love on them.Some birds are even different among the breed,they have individual personalities so not all Cochins like to be handled.Plus,it can back fire and you might end up w/ a chicken who wants just your company and has nothing to do w/ the flock.Then you have a house chicken...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

chickenqueen has a good point too. Silkies won't fight you. I have a hugable rooster right now. Hes such a doll. I pick him up every night.


----------



## chickengirl7 (Oct 2, 2016)

If I lean down to Pat one of my chickens, my chicken named honey jumps on my back and picks at my hair. I get a kick out of it every time


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickengirl7 said:


> If I lean down to Pat one of my chickens, my chicken named honey jumps on my back and picks at my hair. I get a kick out of it every time


Those are the special ones.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I had Lola, a Polish hen who was an "in your face" kind of bird. We loved her to death. And a raccoon got her. She was one of a kind.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mine like apples, but are addicted to crack lol. This is one way to get them to hop up on you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Add in that they like humans pretty well and you could end up like those people covered in bees except it would be chickens.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Great picture Dawg! I have several who get in my lap esp. when they know that I have crack!!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Great picture Dawg! I have several who get in my lap esp. when they know that I have crack!!


Thanks Patti. They'll do anything for crack! LOL


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL. One of my hungry vultures didn't go for the crack today. But she's molting so maybe she's just not feeling too good.

I have one hen, a Houdan, who screams bloody murder to be picked up. She's happy for a minute, then pecks me hard and screams. We call her psycho.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine are not cuddly, but there was one who would jump up on my la for a treat. She was obviously not right on Christmas, and has since vanished. Do chickens go off and hide to die like cats? She was over four years old.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

Where did he get his?We had some that were raised by a family whose children played with them all the time. They lacked chicken sense, however and didn't hide from Hawk.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

profwirick said:


> Mine are not cuddly, but there was one who would jump up on my la for a treat. She was obviously not right on Christmas, and has since vanished. Do chickens go off and hide to die like cats? She was over four years old.


When they don't feel well they will go to a quiet place. Most of the time it's a nest since many are dark and there is little traffic through them.

Let us know if she turns up or you find that quiet place.


----------



## profwirick (Jan 24, 2013)

She did come back, but she died a few days later. Mystery. We now have two other 2012 hens and three 2015 hens still laying . Plan to get a couple every two years and keep an old chicken ladies home as long as that works. So far we don't see pecking order getting out of control. Mean. Does this make sense?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I like a senior's coop!


----------



## Valentine (Dec 4, 2016)

Profwirick, do you get young chickens say 16-18 weeks old or older chickens? I'm thinking of introducing two more seeing I have lost two last year, I only have the two now. I've only a tiny prefabricated coop for a quarantine would that be ok for them if I get 2?


----------



## Tan10 (Jul 13, 2016)

Belgian D'uccle


----------

